# Where Should I Live in Abu Dhabi?



## EnglishRose25 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hello everyone, 

Sorry if this has been asked before but I was hoping for an up-to-date answer. I have been offered work in Abu Dhabi and Dubai. The Abu Dhabi offer is much better money and the working environment seems much better too but it would be harder for my husband to find work in Abu Dhabi so we are really torn about what to do. 

If we chose to move to Abu Dhabi, I would be working very near to Zayad Sports City but don't mind a bit of a commute. Are there any 'expat' areas which are good to live? We are a young, childless couple who want a bit of a social life outside of work. We ideally want to live somewhere with other people our age who we can socialise with and go for drinks with etc. 

Any advice would be very welcome. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

EnglishRose25 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before but I was hoping for an up-to-date answer. I have been offered work in Abu Dhabi and Dubai. The Abu Dhabi offer is much better money and the working environment seems much better too but it would be harder for my husband to find work in Abu Dhabi so we are really torn about what to do.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Are you looking for villa or apartment living and what is your annual rent budget?
Answers to above will enable me to give you some suggestions.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

EnglishRose25 said:


> ...want a bit of a social life outside of work. We ideally want to live somewhere with other people our age who we can socialise with and go for drinks with etc...


if you can afford a higher rent, i would actually suggest to try and minimize the commute as much as possible, which will give you more time to spend outside of work... Danet/Maqtaa/Embassy Area would put you very close to Sports City... there is Rihan Heights which is a very nice apartment complex... but these areas are more expensive than others...

AD traffic can be nightmare-ish over rush hour... and that's if you are lucky...

other options are AD city/corniche/al reem island, which is also very nice, but you are looking at a half hour commute each way (if you are lucky)...

as for socializing, join a few of the many Meetup groups, there are flavors for almost any type of activity you can imagine... a few of them are very active with get together's every week, for brunches, drinks, yoga, even trips around the region... and are a really friendly bunch of people... and there is no need to have socializing as a criteria to choose where you live...


----------

